# HR34 and 2TB drives



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Got my HR34 today and activation went fine after I found my access card inside the manual!!!

First problem:
I have 2-2Tb drives in a TenBox external enclosure set to Raid 0. That a 2 Tb drive. The HR34 will not recognise it. 

Do any of you have a 2Tb external drive attached to a HR34 or is a TenBox issue?
TIA.

johnnytex


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

That's because using 2 2TB drives in a RAID0 array gives you 4TB. The limit for an HR34 is 2TB. You need to use RAID1.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And when you get it set to RAID1, and if it works, please post. I am also interested in using a RAID on my HR34.


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

I am confused.
Even if it is set to RAID1, wouldn't that be 3TB (1TB internal, 2TB in the external enclosure)?

Been thinking about getting an HR34, didn't realize it had a 2TB limit.


Thanks,


Choir


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Choir said:


> I am confused.
> Even if it is set to RAID1, wouldn't that be 3TB (1TB internal, 2TB in the external enclosure)?
> 
> Been thinking about getting an HR34, didn't realize it had a 2TB limit.
> ...


The internal drive isn't used when an external drive is hooked up.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

My Bad. RAID 1. SAFE MODE. 2Tb drive total.
So does anyone have a working 2Tb drive attached to a HR34?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I haven't looked but has anyone ever used RAID for an external drive on any DIRECTV receiver with success?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

This setup worked fine on my HR20-700.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"johnnytex" said:


> My Bad. RAID 1. SAFE MODE. 2Tb drive total.
> So does anyone have a working 2Tb drive attached to a HR34?


I have a working 2 Tb drive (WD20EVDS) in a Rosewill enclosure and am seeing no problems.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jagrim said:


> I have a working 2 Tb drive (WD20EVDS) in a Rosewill enclosure and am seeing no problems.


But is it a RAID1 enclosure with 2 2TB drives that mirror each other or is it just a plain enclosure with one drive?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Single 2TB EURS in a Thermaltake here. 
Works well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Single 2TB EURS in a Thermaltak here.
> Works well.


The OP's question is about a RAID enclosure.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

If others have 2Tb drives working, the problem is with TenBox and its raid.
It worked very well with HR20.
Too bad it is a great enclosure.
More tomorrow.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

johnnytex said:


> Got my HR34 today and activation went fine after I found my access card inside the manual!!!
> 
> First problem:
> I have 2-2Tb drives in a TenBox external enclosure set to Raid 0. That a 2 Tb drive. The HR34 will not recognise it.
> ...





RunnerFL said:


> The OP's question is about a RAID enclosure.


The OP specifically asked *"Do any of you have a 2Tb external drive attached to a HR34..."* so I provided some personal experience.

I'm curious why you found it necessary to be the forum monitor?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, I'll handle the moderating, you handle the posting :lol:


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I found out today the the TenBox does not work with the HR34.
Put the two 2TB drives in a Sans Digital enclosure running RAID 1 and it works fine.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I see johnnytex got it working.

Whether a RAID1 box will work is entirely dependent on how well the box emulates a "plain bare drive" to the outside world. Some do a better job than others, obviously.

I have been using a RAIDON-brand box with two 2TB drives in RAID 1 on an HR21-100 for a couple of years now with no issues.

Keith


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

Since the HR34 doubled the number of season passes from 50 to 100, I was hoping the HR34 would double the amount of capacity from 2TB to 4TB.

I can somewhat understand the 2TB limit on the older boxes due to:

A) They only have 2 tuners
B) Many were designed when 2TB drives were the max in a single drive configuration
C) Older hardware

Now that the HR34 has 5 tuners, there are 4TB drives available, and the hardware was just designed, the 2TB limit seems outdated. I wonder if the 2TB limit on the HR34 is because the content providers don't like it or if it's a hardware issue.

For example, I could see that HBO (or the studios themselves) would rather you buy the DVD/Blu-Ray of movies, rather than archiving them on a huge drive.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Well, I found out today the the TenBox does not work with the HR34.
> Put the two 2TB drives in a Sans Digital enclosure running RAID 1 and it works fine.


Awesome, good to know.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Well, I found out today the the TenBox does not work with the HR34.
> Put the two 2TB drives in a Sans Digital enclosure running RAID 1 and it works fine.


Which TenBox model were you using? I don't think it supports 2TB drives at all. The TB00 (where you add your own hard drives) can only take 1TB drives according to their website.

The TB3000, which is the largest capacity listed on their website has 2 1.5TB drives in it. It is possible that the TenBox will work with the HR34 as long as the correct drives are inside of it.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Which TenBox model were you using? I don't think it supports 2TB drives at all. The TB00 (where you add your own hard drives) can only take 1TB drives according to their website.
> 
> The TB3000, which is the largest capacity listed on their website has 2 1.5TB drives in it. It is possible that the TenBox will work with the HR34 as long as the correct drives are inside of it.


I was using the A model which is a bare box that I put the two drives in.
It worked fine on my HR20-700.
I did not try any other drives.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I suspect the 2TB is a file-system limitation, not a content-provider limitation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It a a 2 TB Kernel Limitation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> I was using the A model which is a bare box that I put the two drives in.
> It worked fine on my HR20-700.
> I did not try any other drives.


John, could you try 2+2 [RAID0 in a Sans Digital enclosure] ie 4 TB for your HR34 ? Perhaps DTV using new kernel in HR34 (actually old enough to support drives bigger then 2TB).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> John, could you try 2+2 [RAID0 in a Sans Digital enclosure] ie 4 TB for your HR34 ? Perhaps DTV using new kernel in HR34 (actually old enough to support drives bigger then 2TB).


Bigger than 2TB has already been tried in an HR34, the limit is still 2TB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Bigger than 2TB has already been tried in an HR34, the limit is still 2TB.


I missed - was it 3 TB one drive or RAID ?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/TowerSTOR-TS2...UT84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325890389&sr=8-1
Is that the one?

I really like the idea of raid and thats not expensive. Id love to buy a 2nd 2TB EARX drive and get this up and running. Could I power down the HR34, put my current drive in this with a new drive, set Raid 1, and then fire the HR34 back up? I assume itd not notice the difference.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TowerSTOR-TS2...UT84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325890389&sr=8-1
> Is that the one?
> 
> I really like the idea of raid and thats not expensive. Id love to buy a 2nd 2TB EARX drive and get this up and running. Could I power down the HR34, put my current drive in this with a new drive, set Raid 1, and then fire the HR34 back up? I assume itd not notice the difference.


No. You'd have to put 2 drives in and let it create the RAID1 array. Then once the array was created you'd need to follow the procedure to move your data/recordings from the current drive to the new array.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Procedure?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Procedure?


Search does work. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148760&highlight=copy+drive


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh man, more involved that Im willing to do 

I'll just wait until a see a period where Ill have my EHD clean, then order all the gear and setup the raid. Im not worried about the drive failing because its new, but for long term use raid is definitely the way to go. I was hoping it would just mirror my current EHD with a 2nd.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Well, I found out today the the TenBox does not work with the HR34.
> Put the two 2TB drives in a Sans Digital enclosure running RAID 1 and it works fine.


Which model enclosure? I checked Sans Digital, and they have a bunch of em.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Oh man, more involved that Im willing to do
> 
> I'll just wait until a see a period where Ill have my EHD clean, then order all the gear and setup the raid. Im not worried about the drive failing because its new, but for long term use raid is definitely the way to go.


It's really not too difficult. I followed the procedure to rescue a dying drive in an owned HR of mine and it didn't take long at all.

I agree, once the RAID is setup it should work great and you'll always have your recordings for that DVR. Now if the DVR itself fails you're still SOL.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Which model enclosure? I checked Sans Digital, and they have a bunch of em.


I'm pretty sure elwaylite found the right one. I'm pretty tempted myself actually.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Haha, yepp. Id hope the drive would be the weakest link, but ya never know!

It'll prob be summer before I get the darn thing cleaned off again, recordings are getting crazy next week


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm pretty sure elwaylite found the right one. I'm pretty tempted myself actually.


That one has great reviews, looks nice too. I used to have a mybook raid several years ago.I did some testing and it was cool. Power down and yank drive A, power up recordings there. Power down, put it back in, pull drive B and power up. Recordings still there


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> That one has great reviews, looks nice too. I used to have a mybook raid several years ago.I did some testing and it was cool. Power down and yank drive A, power up recordings there. Power down, put it back in, pull drive B and power up. Recordings still there


I'd just have to remember the power down aspect. In my line of work I'm used to hotswapping raid drives. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like this one would work too, $20 cheaper and black.

http://www.amazon.com/Taurus-Super-...9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325894629&sr=1-9


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's the one I used:

http://www.amazon.com/Sans-Digital-Enclosure-External-MS2T/dp/B001LF40LI/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325895996&sr=1-8


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Here's the one I used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sans-Digital-Enclosure-External-MS2T/dp/B001LF40LI/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325895996&sr=1-8


That's not a RAID enclosure though.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry it was :

Sans-Digital MobileSTOR MS2UTN+B


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> Here's the one I used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sans-Digital-Enclosure-External-MS2T/dp/B001LF40LI/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325895996&sr=1-8


No RAID - just two eSATA ports directly connected to own drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> Sorry it was :
> 
> Sans-Digital MobileSTOR MS2UTN+B


I see... One thing what I don't like - the trays with needs to screw/unscrew drives; KW (non-RAID) boxes are not required those.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex, what about to run a test for 2+2 (RAID-0) with the HR34 ?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> johnnytex, what about to run a test for 2+2 (RAID-0) with the HR34 ?


That won't work. As has been stated already, numerous times, the limit is 2TB.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Sorry it was :
> 
> Sans-Digital MobileSTOR MS2UTN+B


Ok, I bit. I'll have mine on Monday.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> That won't work. As has been stated already, numerous times, the limit is 2TB.


No need to post same two times, I got it from you without any reference and you didn't answer my question to you - so, I did ask him to check with his box and waiting his answer.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No need to post same two times, I got it from you without any reference and you didn't answer my question to you - so, I did ask him to check with his box and waiting his answer.


And there's no need for you to ask 2 times. It's been posted in more than one thread that the limit is 2TB, try using the search feature. There's no reason for johnnytex to reconfigure his array just because you won't accept an answer. If you want to try it then do it yourself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't have HR34; you are not his speechwriter. Cut your rants.

@johnnytex, there are many reason to do the tests (I can and did what I can do - see my reports for dish EHD sizes) - new FW version coming and you never know if the [> 2TB] support added.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry guys. The REC light has been on all afternoon.
For those of you trying this check out this link:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167440

It's not hard but does take a while.
Once you go external you will never go back!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> Sorry guys. The REC light has been on all afternoon.
> ..


Damn !

[BTW, the method of copying came from the same hands ]


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I don't have HR34; you are not his speechwriter. Cut your rants.


Quit your attacks... I'm not ranting about anything. I'm just telling you what's already been posted many times, the limit is 2TB. The limit is in the Kernel and it would require a new kernel, and probably a re-write, to change that limit. You're wasting his time asking him to test something for you. Not only will it not work but he'll have to blow out his RAID1 array just for you. Use some common sense and stop thinking you can order people around on here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I got my external raid unit today. Right now I'm waiting for it to create my raid array using 2 1.5tb drives. As long as my HR21 sees the drives I'm going to do some testing and then once I feel cool with it I'll copy my existing recordings to the raid array.

So far the only thing I haven't liked about the device is selecting how you want it setup is a bit of a chore. It's a dial on the back of the unit that keeps going around without a stopping point and with 8 positions of the dial it's hard to tell if you've selected 3 or 7. I had to do a bit of experimenting to figure out which was actually 3 (RAID1).

I'll keep everyone posted as to how well this works when a drive is removed and a new one put back in. I don't have a 3rd 1.5TB drive to play with so what I'm going to do is remove one drive and wipe it then put it back.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I got my external raid unit today. Right now I'm waiting for it to create my raid array using 2 1.5tb drives. As long as my HR21 sees the drives I'm going to do some testing and then once I feel cool with it I'll copy my existing recordings to the raid array.
> 
> So far the only thing I haven't liked about the device is selecting how you want it setup is a bit of a chore. It's a dial on the back of the unit that keeps going around without a stopping point and with 8 positions of the dial it's hard to tell if you've selected 3 or 7. I had to do a bit of experimenting to figure out which was actually 3 (RAID1).
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted as to how well this works when a drive is removed and a new one put back in. I don't have a 3rd 1.5TB drive to play with so what I'm going to do is remove one drive and wipe it then put it back.


There is some info in this thread regarding what I believe is the same enclosure.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> There is some info in this thread regarding what I believe is the same enclosure.


Yeah, I just wish the poster had stated how long it took for the array to build. With the array building Windows sees it as 1 1.5TB partition and will work with it but my HR21 won't yet. I'm waiting now to let the array finish and see what happens.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

How full are you drives?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I plugged it into my win 7 PC first.Partitioned and Played with it there to make sure it was working correctly. 
If you are mirroring a full 1.5 Tb drive it is going to take a couple of hours.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> How full are you drives?


I'm using to blank drives to test.

Windows lets me create a volume while the red and purple lights are flashing, signifying the array being built, but my HR21 doesn't see the drive and uses the internal.

I'm going to wait for the array to be built, which seems to be taking a long time since they are blank drives, and see what happens.

Also it shows up on one of my Linux boxes as a 1.5tb partition that I can manipulate too. No idea why the HR21 won't see it unless it's incompatible with the HR21.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Works here on my HR20-700 and HR34-700.
You might delete all the Window partitions and just plug in a blank drive.
I did not have to wait for the array to be built.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Works here on my HR20-700 and HR34-700.
> You might delete all the Window partitions and just plug in a blank drive.
> I did not have to wait for the array to be built.


I killed everything on the drives and my HR21-200 still doesn't see them. Sees the drives individually in another enclosure but not in this one. 

UPDATE:

Ok, one of the drives was flaky. That was causing the eSATA to disconnect. I went down to 2 1TB drives and the unit works fine via eSATA on my Linux Server. My HR21-200 still will not see the box but my HR21-700 will. Apparently these won't work with the HR21-200. That's a bummer to me because my HR21-200 is my "Movies" DVR and I was hoping to put this on that one.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, either I got a bad unit or this thing is crap. I don't know how the OP got this working with 2TB drives. I can't get it working with anything bigger than 1TB drives.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

UPDATE:

The unit was/is bad. I received a 2nd unit today, popped in 2 2TB drives then set it for RAID1. I was immediately able to use it on my HR21-200.

I'll check a few things out in the next few days but based on the post David Ortiz provided a link to I feel as though this will work out great.

P.S. Pardon my frustration in my last post above. :lol:


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been using an AMS DS3RPRO RAID enclosure w/ 2x2TB drives set to RAID1 since Aug. 2010 on an HR24 with only a few issues, which I think are more related to the 5900RPM 2TB drives than the RAID enclosure. Sometimes it skips a bit when recording two shows and playing back another show. But no failures or issues. I just ordered my HR34 today and was excited to not only increase my external drive RPMs, but capacity as well and am quite disappointed that the "flagship DVR" from D* can only support 2TB total capacity _still_. Really? 2012?? 2TB??? Bueller????


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, Fry's is selling 4 TB drives ...


----------



## joehandy2011 (Jul 1, 2010)

*In the OP you said your card was in the manual...My HR34 didn't come with a manual. I've been wanting a manual since I got mine. Do you have any idea where I might be able to get one? I'd much appreciate it...*

*Thanks!*

*~joey~*


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

I believe everyone when they state that 2TB is the max size on a HR34, but just curious if anyone tried a 3TB drive attached externally for grins? If so, what was the response from the DVR?


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

For those of you using 2tb EHD's on your HR-34's, are you having any MRV problems? My WD Black drive worked great on my HR-24, and appeared to be working great on my HR-34, however when it was attached to the HR-34, none of my three HR-24's could play back any of the programs that they saw on the HR-34.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TheWizz said:


> I believe everyone when they state that 2TB is the max size on a HR34, but just curious if anyone tried a 3TB drive attached externally for grins? If so, what was the response from the DVR?


Yes, we had one guy who tried (I told him it wouldn't work but he tried anyway) and it didn't work so he finally gave in to the Fact that 2 TB is the Kernel Limitation.

Directv may not be increasing the 2 TB Kernel Limitation for some reason only known to them such as it may Slow Down the Processor too much and may cause complaints.


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Yes, we had one guy who tried (I told him it wouldn't work but he tried anyway) and it didn't work so he finally gave in to the Fact that 2 TB is the Kernel Limitation.
> 
> Directv may not be increasing the 2 TB Kernel Limitation for some reason only known to them such as it may Slow Down the Processor too much and may cause complaints.


I appreciate the info.! Thanks!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TheWizz said:


> I appreciate the info.! Thanks!!


If putting a 3 or 4 TB Drive in an HR2X DVR was Possible I would have already done it as I was the First Person to put a 2 TB Drive in an HR2X DVR!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TheWizz said:


> I've been using an AMS DS3RPRO RAID enclosure w/ 2x2TB drives set to RAID1 since Aug. 2010 on an HR24 with only a few issues, which I think are more related to the 5900RPM 2TB drives than the RAID enclosure. Sometimes it skips a bit when recording two shows and playing back another show. But no failures or issues. I just ordered my HR34 today and was excited to not only increase my external drive RPMs, but capacity as well and am quite disappointed that the "flagship DVR" from D* can only support 2TB total capacity _still_. Really? 2012?? 2TB??? Bueller????


I also have an AMS DS3RPRO RAID Enclosure that I no longer need or use because all mine are Owned DVRs so I could replace the Internal Drive with a 2 TB Drive. 

It's for sale if you could use another one.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm using a WD20EARX in an Antec MX-1 enclosure. Performance has been flawless regardless of how much of the storage capacity I've filled up.

No D* DVR can support more than a 2TB hard drive, not internally nor externally. There is currently no way around this limitation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Richierich said:


> Yes, we had one guy who tried (I told him it wouldn't work but he tried anyway) and it didn't work so he finally gave in to the Fact that 2 TB is the Kernel Limitation.
> 
> Directv may not be increasing the 2 TB Kernel Limitation for some reason only known to them such as it may Slow Down the Processor too much and may cause complaints.


Actually...
There is no such _kernel_ limitation; known version of DVR Linux is 2.6.18;
if the version compiled with CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y, it's support GPT (>2TB partitions/drives).
For sure DVR's bootloader must understand GUID partitioning, but it's DTV software - I don't see any issue with its implementation (perhaps it's co-exist already with MBR support).


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

My 2TB caviar green and blacx are still working perfectly. Recording about 35 hours a week right now.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Actually...
> There is no such _kernel_ limitation; known version of DVR Linux is 2.6.18;
> if the version compiled with CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y, it's support GPT (>2TB partitions/drives).
> For sure DVR's bootloader must understand GUID partitioning, but it's DTV software - I don't see any issue with its implementation (perhaps it's co-exist already with MBR support).


DTV has no incentive to make any effort to compile with options or support partition types that it doesn't need for the models it sells and supports. Isn't 1TB in the HR34 the largest drive they use?

It's actually amazing that the eSATA port works and continues to work from release to release. Probably only because they use in development.

I was a bit surprised that the HR34 came out with only 1TB. Suppose to be a server for the entire home yet it only has 2X the storage of an HR24??

As I've said in other posts, I think it is stupid to not support a RAID1 configuration with 5 tuners and 100 season passes. 1TB is stupid too. Even at 1TB, losing 200 hours of HD due to a disc failure is unacceptable.

I'm using a RAID1 setup so I'm not at risk. If I wasn't and I lost what is essentially 2 months of programs to me (the only thing I ever watch live is news), I would demand DTV give me a 2 month service credit (for me nearly $150/mo). Maybe if enough people did that they would get the message.

If they can make an AM21 they can certainly make a device with 2x2TB configured as RAID1 with hotswap.

But of course that would just amplify the other glowing problem with reliability - DVR failure...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

unixguru said:


> DTV has no incentive to make any effort to compile with options or support partition types that it doesn't need for the models it sells and supports. Isn't 1TB in the HR34 the largest drive they use?


Maybe they should take a play out of Tivo's playbook, and offer a 2TB version for $500 more


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have stated over and over that in 4 years when the HR34s start to experience hard drive failures and the whole family is affected you will see a Drove of Angry People here on this Forum denouncing Directv for not allowing them the ability to Archive their Recordings which they can easily do using Nomad.

The Only Reason I buy Owned DVRs is so I can open the box up and take out that 500 Gig Drive and replace it with a 2 TB Drive.

I have 3 DVRs whose Primary Purpose is to Backup Recordings that I do Not want to Lose!!!

It also gives me more Series Links and more tuners to use to Record more Events at the same time.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I have 3 DVRs whose Primary Purpose is to Backup Recordings that I do Not want to Lose!!!


Well, I find using one receiver -> HDPVR -> 8TB win7 server to be a great way to archive recordings I want to keep. In addition to just having them backed up, I can edit them, copy them to mobile devices, watch them anywhere with an internet connection on my laptop, and stream them anywhere in the house. That way, if I ever decide to change providers, I still have my recordings.

Using DISH and their external drive would serve a lot of the same purposes, except being able to watch them if you switched providers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Richierich said:


> I have stated over and over that in 4 years when the HR34s start to experience hard drive failures and the whole family is affected you will see a Drove of Angry People here on this Forum denouncing Directv for not allowing them the ability to Archive their Recordings which they can easily do using Nomad.
> 
> The Only Reason I buy Owned DVRs is so I can open the box up and take out that 500 Gig Drive and replace it with a 2 TB Drive.
> 
> ...


Your RAID box is for sale - how much ?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I have stated over and over that in 4 years when the HR34s start to experience hard drive failures and the whole family is affected you will see a Drove of Angry People here on this Forum denouncing Directv for not allowing them the ability to Archive their Recordings which they can easily do using Nomad.
> 
> The Only Reason I buy Owned DVRs is so I can open the box up and take out that 500 Gig Drive and replace it with a 2 TB Drive.
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't archive anything from DTV. While I know very little about Nomad I'm pretty certain what you get has reduced resolution and is much more compressed than the original, which itself is compressed. For me, anything that is worth saving long term is worth buying a Blu-Ray.

Through the year the amount of programs of interest to us is like the tides - ebbing and flowing. When flowing there is more of it than we can watch. So we use the DVR mostly for evening out the ebbing and flowing. Usually we get behind two months before the ebbing begins. We get caught up about the same time the next tide comes in. So if our DVR dies at the worst time we basically lose everything from two months of service. In other words, we didn't get what we paid for. I suspect that this kind of use case is the norm.

Fortunately we've only experienced a couple of drive failures since the HRs came out. And we've never lost any programming due to our RAID1 setup.

The alternative that you are using certainly is another way to do it. But personally I find the need to maintain multiple series links to be highly undesirable. The moment DTV supports one DVR being a slave to another DVR - that is all series links and recording management is mirrored automatically - then RAID1 is no longer a requirement for me.

I plan on eventually getting an HR34 and putting it in my basement (wiring panel to be precise) so the constant noise and heat from spinning things are out of my living space. I want an RVU client to connect to my TVs. I'll keep 1 HR24 for my teenage son's TV in the family room; when he has left the roost for good then it gets replaced with another RVU client. As it stands now I'll be moving my Caldigit VR to the HR34 for RAID1. I won't get an HR34 until its' software has caught up and they have an RVU client.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Well, I find using one receiver -> HDPVR -> 8TB win7 server to be a great way to archive recordings I want to keep. In addition to just having them backed up, I can edit them, copy them to mobile devices, watch them anywhere with an internet connection on my laptop, and stream them anywhere in the house. That way, if I ever decide to change providers, I still have my recordings.


Yep, having content locked to a proprietary format and subscription is a killer for long-term archival.

Unfortunately, this method loses some quality due to the analog (component video) conversions. It's a tradeoff to free the content.

It's only a matter of when DTV drops analog from it's receivers.


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

Richierich said:


> I also have an AMS DS3RPRO RAID Enclosure that I no longer need or use because all mine are Owned DVRs so I could replace the Internal Drive with a 2 TB Drive.
> 
> It's for sale if you could use another one.


Sorry I didn't see this sooner, but I had already purchased a Sans Digital RAID1 box and put two 2TB drives in it when my HR34 arrived yesterday. I merged all my recordings from my other DVRs onto the HD34 and have already seen a recording conflict. :lol:

So how do you "own" all your DVRs if D* only does leases now??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Answered many times ... ebay, craigslist, etc; get RID and call card activation dept to check if it owned.


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

I know how to own older receivers, e.g. HR20s, HR21s, etc. (I own four like this) - but it was impled that Richierich owned an HR34, so curious how to accomplish that given the HR34s just being released recently - years after D* switched to allowing only leased receivers going forward. Thanks.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TheWizz said:


> I know how to own older receivers, e.g. HR20s, HR21s, etc. (I own four like this) - but it was impled that Richierich owned an HR34, so curious how to accomplish that given the HR34s just being released recently - years after D* switched to allowing only leased receivers going forward. Thanks.


Richierich has 5 HR24-500s and 2 HR23-700s and I choose to buy "Owned" DVRs so I can Modify them with 2 TB Drives and also take one or more of them in my RV if I choose to do so or I can De-Activate them if I need to.

I Do Not Have or Own an HR34 or Need One at this point in time!!!


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Richierich has 5 HR24-500s and 2 HR23-700s and I choose to buy "Owned" DVRs so I can Modify them with 2 TB Drives and also take one or more of them in my RV if I choose to do so or I can De-Activate them if I need to.
> 
> I Do Not Have or Own an HR34 or Need One at this point in time!!!


Thanks for the reply - just saw it after reading the other message. I wanted an HR34 to simplify the logistics of having to record my shows on one, my wife's on another, and my daughter on a third and sometimes still needed more, so I have now consolidated to one HR34 with two 2TB RAID1 drives externally and one HR24 with two 2TB RAID1 drives externally with an AM21 to record locals OTA in case of a hard rain storm.


----------

